# Robot que toca el Piano



## Tuquina (May 24, 2014)

Estoy pensando hacer como proyecto para el colegio un robot que toque en el piano una melodía sencilla, pero no se me ocurre con qué presionar las teclas. Haciendo consultas a otras personas me dijeron que podía usar servos de modelismo o electro imanes pero no sé de qué manera los utilizaría. Por eso necesito si me pueden decir qué puedo usar para presionar las teclas del piano.


Gracias.


----------



## jefki (May 24, 2014)

que proyecto mas interesante deberías postear conforme avances.
Lo que a mi  se me ocurre es hacer algo así como una cnc con solo dos ejes, pero esto limitaría a tocar una nota por vez. Tal vez a alguien se le ocurra algo mejor.
En cuanto a melodía sencilla seria con una o mas octavas? entre mayor cantidad de octavas mayor es la complejidad,


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 24, 2014)

Me gusta la idea de desplazarse en un solo eje y con un electroimán presionar-golpear la tecla (interruptor)

Es obvio que al tratarse de un proyecto de colegio , solo toque un tono a la vez


----------



## Tuquina (May 24, 2014)

La canción sería con 2 octavas y media masomenos. Estaba pensando armar para cada tecla un dedo articulado que tiene en la parte de abajo una vara que va a un electroimán, así cuando el eletroimán atrae la vara el dedo baja y presiona la tecla. Luego cuando el imán deja de hacer fuerza un resorte trae el dedo a su estado de origen. Cuando tenga un modelo de cómo sería lo subiré.


----------



## Yetrox (May 24, 2014)

Tuquina dijo:


> La canción sería con 2 octavas y media masomenos. Estaba pensando armar para cada tecla un dedo articulado que tiene en la parte de abajo una vara que va a un electroimán, así cuando el eletroimán atrae la vara el dedo baja y presiona la tecla. Luego cuando el imán deja de hacer fuerza un resorte trae el dedo a su estado de origen. Cuando tenga un modelo de cómo sería lo subiré.





Tuquina la mejor solución es construirlo igual que una caja musical, pero a la inversa es construir un rodillo que tenga unos pines organizados, que a medida que vaya girando estos se activen a cierta secuencia, para tocar cualquier melodía desde una sencilla hasta la mas compleja, esa en si seria la parte mecánica, ya  la parte electrónica seria un motor PAP que vaya girando según el tempo de la melodía, en si la idea es un autómata similar a los que escriben o dibujan, su programa es totalmente mecánico con engranajes, la ventaja de que toque una melodía es que se puede programar en un rodillo musical y puede tocar la canción infinitamente, si haces mas rodillos podrás hacer que el autómata toque mas melodías, y créeme que dejaras mas de uno


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 24, 2014)

Pero un rodillo que de vueltas con un motorcito me parece poco cómo para un proyecto . . . no se si usarán PIC's o no.

Tuquina deberías definir mejor cual sería el grado de dificultad.

Saludos !


----------



## Yetrox (May 24, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pero un rodillo que de vueltas con un motorcito me parece poco cómo para un proyecto . . . no se si usarán PIC's o no.
> 
> Tuquina deberías definir mejor cual sería el grado de dificultad.
> 
> Saludos !



DOSMETROS es la manera sencilla, pero cada pin debe estar programado para que cada palanca al pasar por cada línea programada toque la tecla en secuencia, créeme eso no es tan fácil de realizar por eso lo hace interesante como un automata, según entendí es para el colegio, si fuese para la universidad seria con servos pistones y válvulas neumáticas, respecto al motor con un motoreductor DC puede hacerlo girar con un par de pilas, no hay necesidad de accionar motores PAP con PIC, hay muchas maneras para controlarlos






Ahora como se puede programar cada rodillo o cilindro sin fin, pues aquí esta el secreto con Synthesia Piano, solo es marcar, perforar o imprimir el papel con la secuencia de la canción gracias al programa que muestro en el video, para leer el rodillo o cilindro hay mil maneras de hacerlo desde la mecánica hasta tipo escáner, sea con laser, infrarrojos o con fotodiodos, con fotodiodos o infrarrojos para cada tecla salen muy económicos, para accionar las teclas cada palanca se dispare y toque cada nota con electroimanes o engranaje programado, eso ya depende la dificultad que desea darle, digo mi comentario porque realice un proyecto similar no para piano, pero si para escribir en un teclado pc, deberías reconsiderar solo accionar las teclas de una sola octava, hasta para un principiante en piano es dificultoso, ahora para un autómata o robot es bastante complicado porque en una octava lleva acordes y acompañamientos que son difíciles de accionar, al igual te aconsejo que aparte de que solo sea de una octava busques melodías que solo toquen la escala musical, es decir solo las teclas blancas porque los bemol y sostenidos que son las teclas negras, se te va a complicar mucho para accionar la palanca lineal o palancas predispuestas.


----------



## Tuquina (May 25, 2014)

Gracias por la idea, pero el objetivo que tenemos que cumplir con el proyecto es hacer una especie mano que toque las notas, aunque sea en una sola octava, que se desplace por una especie de carril. 
  Aquí dejo un modelo de cómo podría ser pero obviamente no tan avanzado, sino mucho más básico, y solamente sería una


----------



## Yetrox (May 25, 2014)

Tuquina dijo:


> Gracias por la idea, pero el objetivo que tenemos que cumplir con el proyecto es hacer una especie mano que toque las notas, aunque sea en una sola octava, que se desplace por una especie de carril.
> Aquí dejo un modelo de cómo podría ser pero obviamente no tan avanzado, sino mucho más básico, y solamente sería una







Tuquina la parte mecánica no hay mayor inconveniente, ya que lo puedes diseñar en la forma que quieras, lo que tienes que tener en cuenta es que este se mueva de forma lineal como un cabezote de impresora, lo mas importante es como vas a programarlo y era lo que te mostraba en el anterior comentario, no es hacerlo asi como esta en el video, es que el cilindro sea el programador que transmita las señales analógicas hacia la parte mecánica de la mano, se puede programar de mil maneras sea con un Arduino, microcontrolador o de la manera que te indico que es la mas fácil de realizar, porque para programarlo necesitas saber algo de lenguajes de programación para que la mano robot se mueva como deseas.


----------

